# A Few from this weekend C&C!



## Markw (May 12, 2011)

Hi all.  I had a day out, the first in a long time, with my camera.  These are the macro shots I came home with.  The others will be posted in the Wildlife section.  

C&C if you'd like.  It's always appreciated. 

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5

1-1
I couldnt decide on an orientation for this one, so I'll give you both.







1-2





2





3
And, of course, a fly. :mrgreen:





Looking forward to your comments!
Mark


----------



## dry3210 (May 12, 2011)

I think I like 1-2 over 1-1 but it is a tough call!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 13, 2011)

Definitely like the 1-2 better.  While Im a big fan of negative space.  But I think its a little too extreme in the first one.


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2011)

Agreed, 1-2 is the better composition.


----------



## Markw (May 13, 2011)

Thank you all kindly. 

Mark


----------



## Markw (May 15, 2011)

What does everyone think about the fly shot?  I'm a little unsure of it..

Mark


----------

